# Don’t want my parents watching my children



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

I hate that it has to be this way. My dad and I have always been close until recently. Him and my step mom (especially my step mom) step over boundaries all the time. I am constantly having to tell them things like “you can’t just show up at my house” “no I will not watch your children” (I have two young sisters). 
I don’t want to watch my sisters bc I am soon to have three children of my own. I am extremely busy with work. And my marriage is going through reconciliation. And they are BAD. 
So now my parents are saying they want my kids to spend the night with them. They never have before. I don’t want them to because my sisters are so bad and there is no telling what my kids will learn from them. Not to mention they will just expect us to keep their kids overnight in return. I am actually almost positive that may even be why they want to keep mine in the first place. 

Am I crazy for feeling this way? I don’t really know how to tell them no. It’s such an awkward situation and I do hate that my dad can’t be close with my children but kids come first. It probably doesn’t help that my husbands parents keep them all the time but they are way different.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Ouch.

Well, you know I am a bad boy. I say you need to tell it like it is and let the chips land where they land. If your dad doesn't like it, oh well. 

You have to do what is right for your children. Not what is right for your relationship with your father, at the expense of your children's welfare.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

They are your children and all boundaries are set by you and your husband. I was exactly in your shoes and did precisely as WilliamM is advising.

And guess what ..... nobody died, our boundaries were respected, and that was the end of it.

Their terrible children are their own product and problem...not yours.

Door closed, problem fixed, story over ....... have the guts ......you will be glad you did !

Best of Luck.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Your kids, your rules. Trust your instincts.


----------



## LL2018! (Apr 17, 2018)

I would make excuses for forever, you can not change your parents or their parenting skills. So nothing you say will matter, you would just strain your relationship with them. Eventually they will get it. Protect your family, especially when your kids are young, they soak up everything and bad habits are hard to get rid of. My son still throws his body on the ground for no reason after he saw his cousin do it. It is super embarrassing at malls and public places.


----------

